# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The COBRAS Method - Please check this out and tell what you think of it.

## Hussain

*Five minutes earlier to this post, i was googling to find a link between lucid dream and meditation.I then stumbled upon the Cobra method to induce LD. Anyone here think this may be  a good way to induce lucid dream ?

Here's the link : Infinite Minds - Lucid Dreaming - The COBRAS Method - How to Directly Induce Lucid Dreams*

----------


## littledreamer

Sounds more like "PILD."

(Placebic Induction of Lucid Dreaming)
 :Cheeky:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I think it sounds plausible. I would like to see a few tests done to see if focusing on that area of the brain actually stimulates it or activates it. I guess if there was a test with a few people trying this while hooked to an EEG, it could help to prove this technique works.

----------


## Solarflare

nice method, i will try when i wake up today with the tapping head technique because they are generally the same concept

----------


## timujin

Lol, if it is so simple to stimulate your brain, I'd rather directly stimulate pleasure center.

----------


## lucidadic

I actually had done some research on this part of the brain in the past, and It does sound plausible. But how do you know if you are stimulating the exact section of the brain that you need to be?

----------


## Bobblehat

Would there be some mental exercises you could do to stimulate the DLPC?

The author of the article hasn't said if it works for him/her. If it was that good you'd expect a footnote along the lines of, "Wow! I'm having a lucid dreaming five times a week now with this techniqe!"

----------


## nina

...bitch stole my method. Who wrote that?

----------


## Ctharlhie

This is interesting, I have read about the dorso-lateral pre-frontal cortex being the 'lucidity centre' before as well (though I can't remember where) so this may be creditable.

@Nina; pics or it didn't happen  ::D: 

But seriously, did you do a tutorial because I would love to read that too  :smiley:

----------


## Solarflare

> ...bitch stole my method. Who wrote that?



well, maybe he/ she wrote that technique before you on that website  :Shades wink:

----------


## Arch

I lol'd nina, very similar methods, but I have to say I've seen similar ones to yours before.
It seems focusing on an area of your brain/body part can help induce lucid dreams.

Edit: In my opinion Ninas thread is better, because it takes advantage of the waves/vibrations that you feel entering SP and using them to stimulate a greater effect.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> well, maybe he/ she wrote that technique before you on that website



There are other articles that he ripped off DV users: http://www.dreamviews.com/f18/possib...r-site-120666/

----------


## faxman

> ...bitch stole my method. Who wrote that?



Where can I find your method Nina ?

----------


## Ctharlhie

http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/quickl...ons-ld-107643/

----------


## faxman

Thank you ctharlhie

----------


## Avalanche

> Lol, if it is so simple to stimulate your brain, I'd rather directly stimulate pleasure center.



That's what wanking is man. Just because you are not focusing on your pleasure center (if there is one) that doesn't mean it isn't being stimulated. You send messages from your... whatever you touch down there to your pleasure center, which is then stimulated. If you are wondering about doing it without touching, then I think nina has another technique for that too.

----------

